# Longest Measured Shot.



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey fellas,

I've looked but cannot find a reference for the longest distance fired by a hand held slingshot. Kinda like flight archery, how about flight slingshot ammo distance? With all the combinations of bands and tubes, there must be some eye popping distance out there.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ammo weight size etc plays a part.. ie dense lead will be less hindered by air resistance than steel of same size.. 
A 45 deg shot with 3/8 lead shot 300fps plus should approach 380 metres aprox


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays posted a vid of him shooting a pop can from 400 feet! That's kinda decent . LOL


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Also Torsten does pretty impressive distances regularly.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

if you shot one in space it would fly forever??


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Also Torsten does pretty impressive distances regularly.


i could watch Torsten and Tobias shoot all day....... butterfly is my fav!


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Ammo weight size etc plays a part.. ie dense lead will be less hindered by air resistance than steel of same size..
> A 45 deg shot with 3/8 lead shot 300fps plus should approach 380 metres aprox


Yep,that sounds about right Ben
I ran a test recently over a lake. OO buckshot sent down range at 310-320fps travels 300metres with ease at 30 degree elevation. The exact distance I couldn't measure because the lake was 300m in length.
I've read previously Torsten stating his fast bands reach 400metres. That I'd definitely believe.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

we sis not measure, but we shot a lead shot down the river with a road next to it and then drove down to where it hit. About 1100 feet. -- Tex


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

" Torsten stating his fast bands reach 400metres"

It sounds like an effective distance from .223 rem fired by an AR-15.


----------



## Two Hawks (May 26, 2012)

Hit a 15" steel gong at 200 yards at the range. Used a 1/2 steel round..


----------

